# Amazon



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get deliveries of PC games from amazon to Cyprus?
I have a gift certificate and was going to get some games with it but they say they dont deliver pc games to Cyprus


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Does anyone know how to get deliveries of PC games from amazon to Cyprus?
> I have a gift certificate and was going to get some games with it but they say they dont deliver pc games to Cyprus


Send them to me and Ill forward to you! if you get really stuck?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> Send them to me and Ill forward to you! if you get really stuck?



Thanks for the offer, its very good of you.
I can have them sent to my son but I was wondering if there was another way.
I find it hard to believe that amazon wont send stuff to an EU country.


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

I am surprised too, I know some of the market traders don't post overseas but things in stock from Amazon, thats ridiculous! How much money they lose not posting!


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

According to Amazon they do ship to Cyprus?
Are you sure it wasn't a market trader you were purchasing from?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> According to Amazon they do ship to Cyprus?
> Are you sure it wasn't a market trader you were purchasing from?



It was definitely amazon but I got the message that they dont deliver PC games to Cyprus.  I think they deliver books though.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

They do deliver books, everything else has to go via ralatives from the UK - they haven't furnished an explanation, but the money saved on electronic goods, PC games etc is well worth the hassle - the markup on Cypriot shops is well over 150% on some items compared to Amazon prices.

We've bought videocameras, baby goods and dozens of DVDs and games using Amazon via relatives posting them on and had no problems (apart from the fact that you have to pick all parcels up from the PO in Cyprus).


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

omg if I move to cyprus Im so gonna miss amazon and other internet shops!
I guess the ideal solution for me would be if everytime I need some expensive equiptment like camera or computer to take a US vacation and buy it there dirt cheap, but thats probably going to be fun the first time but then in the long-run not so practical.


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Does anyone know how to get deliveries of PC games from amazon to Cyprus?
> I have a gift certificate and was going to get some games with it but they say they dont deliver pc games to Cyprus



Try Play.com , they will deliver games but not the electronics ,postage is free ,change currency to euros on home page . I had problem with Bank of Cyprus card , had to phone their call centre to have it authorised , now no problem and works out cheaper for cds than Amazons high p&p.
Bob C


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

if you get stuck deliver them to me and i will bring them out when i come in December staying in pafos for new year


----------



## BMC (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=524836

According to thier delivery policy they do ship games there?


----------

